
Apple Cutting Back on Hiring Due to iPhone Sales Slowdown - randycupertino
https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/16/apple-hiring-slowdown-iphone-sales/
======
simonh
As sales numbers of the iPhone inevitably level off, Apple has a very tricky
balance to strike. On the product front they have pushed the iPhone further up
market with high end materials and components and higher unit prices.

That's a bold move at this point, but chasing higher unit sales growth would
mean moving down-market and that way leads to competing in the commoditized
Android arena and erosion of their unique market position.

Meanwhile as an organization they need to move out of their growth phase and
into a sustainable long-term structure. We've been able to see this coming for
a while now and It's good to see that they are prepared for it and are making
clear steps to implement a stabilization plan.

